# NCEES Record - Experience?



## Smacky

I'm in the process of applying for an NCEES record so I can apply for a PE license in other states by comity. I have all of my references lined up, however, I might have a problem with some of my old jobs.

One company is defunct and I'm not sure if I can find anyone to verify that I was there. If I claim it as non-engineering experience, will NCEES still check it?

Will they check on ALL of my previous jobs, even the one where I cut grass at a cemetery when I was laid-off?

At my first job, (where I worked for 2 months before getting laid off 20 years ago) everybody who knew me is either retired or dead. Will NCEES accept verification from a secretary who looks up my payroll information? How about if the new president of the company looks it up?


----------



## MonteBiker

Smacky said:


> I'm in the process of applying for an NCEES record so I can apply for a PE license in other states by comity. I have all of my references lined up, however, I might have a problem with some of my old jobs.
> One company is defunct and I'm not sure if I can find anyone to verify that I was there. If I claim it as non-engineering experience, will NCEES still check it?
> 
> Will they check on ALL of my previous jobs, even the one where I cut grass at a cemetery when I was laid-off?
> 
> At my first job, (where I worked for 2 months before getting laid off 20 years ago) everybody who knew me is either retired or dead. Will NCEES accept verification from a secretary who looks up my payroll information? How about if the new president of the company looks it up?



I think that these are questions best asked to the staff at NCEES. I got all of my records stuff done and approved a month or two back. I had a couple of questions while I was working on the application and just called over there. I found them to be pretty helpful and their number is on the website. There were some things that seemed like they did not need verification to have the records go through. I would bet that there would not be much of a problem with the one verification from the job 20 years ago. They may list that experience but as unverifiable. If you have been working in your field for most of the last 20 or so years, then you have way more experience than is required by any state around for verification.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE

Another question about the NCEES record. All of my verifications have been received by NCEES and the status of my application got changed to Review yesterday. How long should I expect the review to be before I receive approval? A couple weeks or more like a month or 2?


----------



## dastuff

I was only on "Reveiw" Status for a couple of days. NCEES seems to move along quite steadily (to bad the state governments can't do the same).


----------



## gymrat1279 PE

Excellent! That's good to hear. I had everything in except for 1 reference which took an additional 2 weeks of me constantly checking the website to see if it was in. A few days should feel like nothing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

gymrat1279 PE said:


> Excellent! That's good to hear. I had everything in except for 1 reference which took an additional 2 weeks of me constantly checking the website to see if it was in. A few days should feel like nothing.


Yeah, mine has been open for 9 months because my boss at my last job hasn't turned his in yet. I finally got the HR lady there to track him down and make him fill it out, so hopefully it'll be turned in shortly. Also, one of my college buddies was a PE reference for me, and he just turned his in a couple weeks ago. Damn unreliable references.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE

Mine got reviewed in 2 days and is now active. I think that's the shortest wait I've ever had for anything that had to do with the PE exam.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My record has been in the "In Review" stage for going on 2 weeks now. I wonder what I screwed up to make it take this long.


----------



## Guest

Have you tried to call and find out? They NCEES was actually pretty helpful and receptive to calls about my NCEES record.

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Funny you should ask. I got my email last night with the record number. They finally got it all done.


----------



## ChemORME

Do you have any guidance on how you wrote up your experience record? I keep getting my NCEES Record application kicked back to me saying I need to give them more information about my jobs/etc., even including my time as a student (where I'm thinking...well, doesn't saying "student" generally qualify?).

Am I just getting jerked around here or am I truly filling this thing out improperly? Perhaps there is a method to the madness - I filled it out much like I would a resume, and it was the same info I used when I was approved for my Wisconsin PE...so I'm confused what may be wrong.

Overall - anyone else have similar experiences or guidance in this area? Thanks!


----------



## pu_grad2001

My experience with them was not the best because I also had an employer who refused to fill out the form. As time passes you need to continually update your time gaps as well. They will keep asking for this to be updated even after you filled out before. It is like the PE exam once you are done it doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ChemORME said:


> Do you have any guidance on how you wrote up your experience record? I keep getting my NCEES Record application kicked back to me saying I need to give them more information about my jobs/etc., even including my time as a student (where I'm thinking...well, doesn't saying "student" generally qualify?).
> 
> Am I just getting jerked around here or am I truly filling this thing out improperly? Perhaps there is a method to the madness - I filled it out much like I would a resume, and it was the same info I used when I was approved for my Wisconsin PE...so I'm confused what may be wrong.
> 
> Overall - anyone else have similar experiences or guidance in this area? Thanks!




I know it seems painful - but they have to set the bar high enough so that any of the states will accept it. Otherwise, what's the point if a state says it's not adequate?


----------



## knight1fox3

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ChemORME said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any guidance on how you wrote up your experience record? I keep getting my NCEES Record application kicked back to me saying I need to give them more information about my jobs/etc., even including my time as a student (where I'm thinking...well, doesn't saying "student" generally qualify?).
> 
> Am I just getting jerked around here or am I truly filling this thing out improperly? Perhaps there is a method to the madness - I filled it out much like I would a resume, and it was the same info I used when I was approved for my Wisconsin PE...so I'm confused what may be wrong.
> 
> Overall - anyone else have similar experiences or guidance in this area? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it seems painful - but they have to set the bar high enough so that any of the states will accept it. Otherwise, what's the point if a state says it's not adequate?
Click to expand...



Chem, how does the experience on your NCEES record app differ from when you applied to sit for the PE? I basically took all the documentation I submitted for my PE app and used virtually the same thing (+ 2 more PE references). Has your experience changed much or has it been quite awhile since you applied to take the PE?


----------



## ChemORME

My experience report is actually verbatim (with the exception of my new experiences) of what I submitted when I applied for the PE exam - that's what has been throwing me off.

I called and spoke with NCEES, they said I needed to be more specific with a couple of projects (more "I" statements vs. general statements RE: my responsibilities and actions like you would see on a statement - e.g. I designed and installed a new production line that does x, y, z...vs. "responsible for designing and installing new production lines" - seems to be a bit tedious to me...).


----------



## ilikespe

Do NCEES call and verify employment pe references or we have to?


----------



## knight1fox3

NCEES handles that task. The applicant should make sure the contact information provided is current and valid.


----------

